# Sharjah



## jimefy

Hi, we are moving to Sharjah from Scotland in March 2012, can anyone please give me advice on what to do before we leave? Should we sell our property or should we lease it whilst we are in UAE? I have no idea where to start, please help me!!


----------



## Miss Maha

Are you moving for work here ?

I think if you rent it it will be better and you will make profit from it


----------



## Felixtoo2

Keep it and lease it out, you never know when you`ll want to go back there. Have you been to Sharjah before?


----------



## TallyHo

Sharjah is not Dubai. The two places are very, very different. Are you aware of this?


----------



## Toluene

are you going to live permenantly in UAE?
i believe real estate value is higher in your home country than what is available in Sharjah.
i am totally agree with other members.

BR


----------



## Mr Rossi

Guessing you live in Perth, sell up and you may struggle to get back on the property ladder there. Leasing it gives you a safety net if Sharjah proves to be too much stress. Personally, I couldn't live there.


----------



## Nitro_From_Windsor

I live in Sharjah. If you have a choice, pick Dubai over this place. Life is different. You will spend a lot of time in traffic in Sharjah because the traffic is just that annoying. If you drink, Sharjah is not the place for you because its a dry Emirate as opposed to Dubai. The mentality of the locals and the government officials are different than Dubai, and not in a good way. I know I am generalizing a little which isn't fair because not everyone is the same but you will notice it one time or the other, at least in the government offices.

If you are looking for a quite life with not much expectations of life in UAE, then Sharjah is not bad. If you are more of the type of person who likes to go out, hang out with people, try different things every other night, etc. then Dubai is the better choice. This is why I am mostly in Dubai to hang out with people there and stuff. 

Overall, If you have a choice, pick Dubai. If not and if you have to live in Sharjah, then see if you can find a place closer to Dubai border such as Al Nadha to live. If you need any help, let me know. Good luck with everything.


----------



## Italia06

I TOTALLY need some help. Work is in Sharja and it makes more sense for me to live closer to work for now. I was looking for a furnished studio or apartment today where I can pay monthly and all the ones I saw were filthy!!!!!!!!!

Haven't looked in the locations you suggested yet, do you happen to know of any building in particular that is new and not run down?

Thank you!!!



Nitro_From_Windsor said:


> If you need any help, let me know. Good luck with everything.


----------



## Nitro_From_Windsor

Italia06 said:


> I TOTALLY need some help. Work is in Sharja and it makes more sense for me to live closer to work for now. I was looking for a furnished studio or apartment today where I can pay monthly and all the ones I saw were filthy!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Haven't looked in the locations you suggested yet, do you happen to know of any building in particular that is new and not run down?
> 
> Thank you!!!


Have you checked out Al Nadha area? There are more newer building in that area and so the apartments should be nicer and not run down. Another good location to check would be the Buhaira Corniche. You can use Dubizzle to find apartments and see some with pictures and stuff.


----------



## Italia06

Nitro_From_Windsor said:


> Have you checked out Al Nadha area? There are more newer building in that area and so the apartments should be nicer and not run down. Another good location to check would be the Buhaira Corniche. You can use Dubizzle to find apartments and see some with pictures and stuff.


I went to check Al Nahda out today, but it's too far from the office which is on King Faisal Road.

I did have a question in regards to the strictness of Sharja. I want my best friend to visit me for a couple of weeks and stay with me once I find a place, he's a male, do you know if that is that going to be an issue in Sharja? Thank you


----------



## Elphaba

Italia06 said:


> I went to check Al Nahda out today, but it's too far from the office which is on King Faisal Road.
> 
> I did have a question in regards to the strictness of Sharja. I want my best friend to visit me for a couple of weeks and stay with me once I find a place, he's a male, do you know if that is that going to be an issue in Sharja? Thank you


Are you male or female? You haven't said.

If you are male then that's fine. If however you are female that I wouldn't advise that you allow a male friend to stay with you if you live in Sharjah. Even if it is platonic, people may not see it as that and you are breaking the law.

Not worth the risk.


----------



## Italia06

Elphaba said:


> Are you male or female? You haven't said.
> 
> If you are male then that's fine. If however you are female that I wouldn't advise that you allow a male friend to stay with you if you live in Sharjah. Even if it is platonic, people may not see it as that and you are breaking the law.
> 
> Not worth the risk.


Totally slipped my mind, female.

What is the law exactly?


----------



## UK expat

Hi
I am moving to Sharjah also in August and was wondering if anyone knew commuting times in the morning from Sharjah City to the University of Sharjah? Also whats does chiller free mean - I see it on the internet a lot but i can't figure it out!
Thanks

Regards


----------

